# bow lubrication



## BarneySlayer

I got a Nite Hawk Press, and am all excited to be tearing down my bow 2008 PSE Moneymaker, for cleaning, and then hopefully putting it back together better than it is now...

Part of the motivation for this, aside from wanting to make some adjustments, is that I previously read that sometimes if you get an occasional creaking, it could be that the limb bolts need to be oiled, which makes sense since I was shooting it out in the rain a little before the time i think I noticed the sound.

I was assuming that 3 in 1 oil, would be alright for the limb bolts, but I thought it might be good to ask somebody who actually knows.

Also, what else should I lubricate, and with what? Do I need to get into the axle bearing and stuff with some WD-40 or whatever?

Thanks for any info...


----------



## frasermark

*lubrication*

lithium grease for limb bolts. oils evaporate and collect to much gunk


----------



## BarneySlayer

aH...
Thanks!


----------



## twistedfreak

what is the grease is under the limbs?


----------



## DDSHOOTER

Assemble grease on the limb bolts or Antiseize. White grease drys out. IMO. If the cams have bearing then don't put anything on the Axles. 

However, I was thinking that a dry Teflon spray, the type that is used for mold releasing, not silicone, might be great for bushings. I sometimes use it on my finger tab, it's like a microfilm layer of teflon on the leather, but it wears off fast. Got the idea from Limey he said He used WD40 (I think) because of all the rain over there. LOL. I live in a desert, so of course I need something dry. LOL. DD


----------



## watermedic23

I used high temp axle grease on my limb bolts and pockets. There is a thin shim under the limb that I put grease on also. I wanted the grease to stay put. That is why I used high temp. The bow gets pretty hot in the summer here.


Chuck


----------



## NMP

Use synthetic, petroleum based grease will sometimes eat the plastic pieces. The creak is usually the rocker.


----------



## BarneySlayer

I got some lithium grease at the hardware store. I'm assuming that 'Lithium' means it's free of petroleum. Hopefully, that'll work fine.

Thanks much for all the input!:thumbs_up


----------



## Silent Death 54

I use a product called Fluid Film on my guns, bows, battery terminals and other things that need to be lubed or protected from oxidation.


----------



## bfisher

BarneySlayer said:


> I got some lithium grease at the hardware store. I'm assuming that 'Lithium' means it's free of petroleum. Hopefully, that'll work fine.
> 
> Thanks much for all the input!:thumbs_up


 Do a tear down and you'll probably find grease on the limb bolts. Most manufacturers use some sort of lithium grease so you should be fine. Don't forget a small film on the bezel between the limb and head of the limb bolt and the plastic waher under the bezel.

Also clean and lube the limb rockers if your bow has them.

Bearings? Usually factory sealed so no lube necessary.

How about the cable rod/slide? Clean it with alcohol and leave it alone.

You don't need hi-temp grease. Nothing on a bow is high pressure or high RPM so there is no heat buildup. And ambient temperatures don't get hot enough to affect anything---except maybe your strings----but don't grease them. LOL.


----------



## TMan51

BarneySlayer said:


> I got some lithium grease at the hardware store. I'm assuming that 'Lithium' means it's free of petroleum.


Lithium is a metal that adds surface tension properties to petroleum products.

When I bring a bow home, new or used, I disassemble the bow completely, clean the grease from the limb bolts, and apply a silicone wax to the threads. Takes all the sweat out of limb adjustments.

I also apply a thin film to the base of the limbs to eliminate clicks and squeaks in the limb pockets.

Works like a charm.


----------



## BarneySlayer

TMan51 said:


> Lithium is a metal that adds surface tension properties to petroleum products.
> 
> When I bring a bow home, new or used, I disassemble the bow completely, clean the grease from the limb bolts, and apply a silicone wax to the threads. Takes all the sweat out of limb adjustments.
> 
> I also apply a thin film to the base of the limbs to eliminate clicks and squeaks in the limb pockets.
> 
> Works like a charm.


Hmmmm.....

I guess if the plastic parts dissolve, I'll know why 

Maybe I'll call the companies and ask if it's okay. I'd rather not tear down everything if I don't have to, and the creaking certainly went away, which I like.

Silicone wax, eh? Do they have that at most hardware stores?


----------



## Harperman

if Your doing a tear down of the bow, I can second the Silicone wax on the limb bolts, or use "Lubriplate" grease.....Just a dab on the first 4 or 5 threads...White Lithium grease will work well, also...I owned two Moneymakers, and they did make a creaking noise sometimes when first drawn....I got some 13% Silicone "Camp Dry" from Wally World, and sprayed that down into the limb pockets..it doesnt take much!..When the propellant drys, it leaves a film of Silicone in the limb pockets...I also use this Camp dry on my cable guards, clean them first, then spray a little on the cable gaurd, then slide the cable slide back and forth over it a while, and then re-attach the strings..(I shoot Hoyt's so this is easy)...I've used this stuff (Camp Dry) on about every bow that I've owned, and so far, so good.....There are a few different "Dry Lubes" made for Firearms, that seem like something that would work well for archery gear, as well....Hope this helps...........Take care........Harperman


----------



## Harperman

BarneySlayer said:


> Hmmmm.....
> 
> I guess if the plastic parts dissolve, I'll know why
> 
> Maybe I'll call the companies and ask if it's okay. I'd rather not tear down everything if I don't have to, and the creaking certainly went away, which I like.
> 
> Silicone wax, eh? Do they have that at most hardware stores?


........Barneyslayer....You can get Silicone wax at the Archery shop....Same stuff as Silicone bowstring wax.....Harperman


----------



## TMan51

BarneySlayer said:


> Silicone wax, eh? Do they have that at most hardware stores?


Most bow string waxes are silicone wax base. It's actually because bee's wax is getting harder to find.


----------



## eflanders

+2 on the wax. I use string wax on all of my fasteners to keep them from loosening up and rusting.


----------



## BarneySlayer

Good info on the silicone wax. I've had it all along!

Both PSE and Martin said that Lithium Grease was okay, so I'll leave it be for now.

Thanks for the knowledge again!


----------

